# New Firefox model,Perhaps a real scale



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

ok most of you know i'm buiulding a studio casting of the Firefox this is 21" long or 1/36 scale yes a odd scale but the plane is 63' long so this works out lol for film anyway
so knowing this is an off scale, What would most fans want for a scale model of the plane 1/48 or 1/32 scale....just so you know i have to make a decision based on majority in a few hours so make you vote count...tanks for lookin
William


----------



## Leet (Dec 1, 2000)

Already signed up for the 1:36, but 1:48 wouldn't hurt.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Shelf space. 1/48.


----------



## BEBruns (Apr 30, 2003)

Actually, 1/36th is a perfectly logical scale. That's three feet to the inch. Very easy to calculate scale lengths. 

It also makes sense if you're doing high-speed photography. Since camera speed is based on the square root of the scale, 1/36th is 6 times normal speed. Again, easy to calculate.

Just because it hasn't been traditionally used for commercial model kits doesn't make it "odd."


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

lol I know this is why as well but this was a general statement meaning not the normal scales modelers assosiate with hence odd 
William


----------



## John O (Mar 8, 2000)

I'm with John, 1/48.

When I used to do 1/72 scale warbirds, all was good until I got going heavy with bombers. Aircraft can consume a lot of space.

John O.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

BEBruns said:


> Actually, 1/36th is a perfectly logical scale. That's three feet to the inch. Very easy to calculate scale lengths.
> 
> It also makes sense if you're doing high-speed photography. Since camera speed is based on the square root of the scale, 1/36th is 6 times normal speed. Again, easy to calculate.
> 
> Just because it hasn't been traditionally used for commercial model kits doesn't make it "odd."


 Um. Yes it does. If it's the only 1/36 scale commercial model plane kit in the world, it's definitely the odd one.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Rational. Yes. Logical. Yes. Look right sitting next to _any other model kit._ Nooooo. Why, it may as well be something _really_ odd, like umm, 1:537...


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Geez. Am I the ONLY one that would like 1/32 scale?


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Me want 1/32 scale too, me likes bigggggggg models that take up the whole house.


----------



## BEBruns (Apr 30, 2003)

I guess that's the difference between a model builder and a model assembler.

[DUCKS]

Don't worry, I'm usually in the assembler category. But frankly, I don't understand the fetish about having everything in the same scale. To me, the scale should be based on two things: Is it big enough to show detail? Is it small enough to be displayed?

And while we're talking about standard scales, there's something I've been wondering about. Most scales I understand. 1/8, 1/16, 1/32 are all multiples of 1/2. 1/24, 1/48, 1/72 are all multiples of 12 (x feet per inch). I even understand 1/25, 1/100 x 4. But how did 1/35 become a standard scale? It seems like a purposefully clumsy scale to work in.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Maybe it serves the same purpose as them scale car models (1/24 and 1/25) just to screw with people lol


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Trek Ace said:


> Geez. Am I the ONLY one that would like 1/32 scale?


 Once I finish my Trumpeter F-105, I won't have shelf space for anything else that big!



> Don't worry, I'm usually in the assembler category. But frankly, I don't understand the fetish about having everything in the same scale. To me, the scale should be based on two things: Is it big enough to show detail? Is it small enough to be displayed?


 Likewise, those of us who like constant scale don't understand why people can't understand it .

When you have a shelf full of airplanes, you want them to be in their proper relative sizes to each other so you can see how they compare. Simple as that. And very important to some people.


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

one minor detail i failed to mention before all this a larger scale will be easier to superdetail as i want to do this right.........just a thought


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

Nearly all of my aircraft are 1:48 scale. Exactly zero of them are 1:32. Easy choice.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

By all means then go for the larger scale, the more detail the better. I do build 1/48 though also for my son but the 1/32 I build mainly for me for the detail factor. I still have the A-10 to finish along with the F-16, F-16XL, and F-5 just to name a few in 32 scale. I'm just hoping you will sell to me because I am friends with Thomas Sasser (unlike a couple other companies that won't sell to me because of that)


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

I try and strive to remain nuetral as possible in the modeling industry,never had any disputes with thomas and he did design my lovely lol webpage hence all the Toms everywhere.... GRRRRRR
Best ,plane to make this kit available to all interested, just not sure of price yet...stay tuned 
William


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

capt Locknar said:


> By all means then go for the larger scale, the more detail the better. I do build 1/48 though also for my son but the 1/32 I build mainly for me for the detail factor. I still have the A-10 to finish along with the F-16, F-16XL, and F-5 just to name a few in 32 scale. I'm just hoping you will sell to me because I am friends with Thomas Sasser (unlike a couple other companies that won't sell to me because of that)


 You know that 1/32 F-16XL is an inaccurate piece of crap, don't cha? I had it years ago (there's only one made, so it has to be the same). The real plane is 5 feet longer than a stock F-16. That XL kit is the same length (basically a pirated copy of the regular Hasegawa kit), and the wings are the wrong size and shape to compensate. Sad, really. I wish someone would come out with an accurate one in 1/48.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> . . .The real plane is 5 feet longer than a stock F-16. That XL kit is the same length (basically a pirated copy of the regular Hasegawa kit), and the wings are the wrong size and shape to compensate. Sad, really. I wish someone would come out with an accurate one in 1/48.


But is it *recognizable  * as an F-16? Isn't _*that * _ what really matters? Hmm? :freak:


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

John P said:


> You know that 1/32 F-16XL is an inaccurate piece of crap, don't cha? I had it years ago (there's only one made, so it has to be the same). The real plane is 5 feet longer than a stock F-16. That XL kit is the same length (basically a pirated copy of the regular Hasegawa kit), and the wings are the wrong size and shape to compensate. Sad, really. I wish someone would come out with an accurate one in 1/48.


Yeah it is a peice of crap model. Revells version if I remember correctly, can't find the box right now. I built mine gear up and the doors don't even match the contours of the lower fuselage at all and I ended up having to putty it all in and rescribing the doors. Not a good kit but its the only one I could find of the XL and its always been my favorite along with the B-58, f-101 and F-20


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

*Firefox scale decided*

Well,
Been a while, But I did go with the larger scale. It will be easier to get crazy with all the details I want the model to have. So it's 1/32 scale, and it's progressing nicely.
It's a little rough, but you will see it's right. This is an early shot of all the parts,yes, it's wood.....but this is only the pattern..couple pics to give you an idea.
William


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Here's some more!

William


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

and yet more photos of the progress
William


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

one of these photos shows a little of the rear details being worked on...the plane's length will be 23 5/8" long. This is just the basics for now.The plane will be super detailed once all contours are worked out..Enjoy!
William


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

That's looking real nice! I always wondered why nobody did a decent kit of the 'fox.


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

It's gonna be a fantastic model once finished. It's still a bit rough for now though,I'm just getting things right, the rest is easy. Well I think it is anyway...lol

William


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Wbnemo1 That looks fantastic ! :thumbsup: 
How soon before it becomes available ???


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Damn! I thought you said "FireFly". Oh well....


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Nope I said Firefox lol big difference...

William


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

That's better than Foxfire! I was looking for primitive living tips.


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

hope for it to be available within the next few months we'll see lots of details will have to be added


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

^^^ Cool looking forward to it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

*My History With the Firefox plane*

Well, 
I saw the movie when I was a teenager in 1982, always waited for the plane to be produced as a kit, never was. I started making models and flying rockets of it (modified from a "d"powered Black Brant 3 of all things). Anyway, I used to make all kinds of models of it, waited for it to show up on TV, then made sketches and such of the details and general shape. Later in college I learned to use CAD. before that point I had been hand drawing everything, including my Nautilus pics. My cad drawing was drawn, redrawn and kept changing as I acquired more and more information about the plane. The laser disc came out and I traced it off the TV (sound familiar). about 1996 or so I talked to a gentleman that as a kid had actually talked to the original studio that made the effects miniatures, Apogee. The guys at the shop were so enthralled that someone had contacted them. they sent him a set of studio drawings..this is the short version of this story







..Anyway, I found contact with this guy and he agreed to send me a set of these drawings. There were nine drawings detailing every aspect of the plane, including the detailed turkey feather patterns for the engine nozzles. The drawings provided development patterns for the nozzle itself. Then there were the McDonnell Douglas Phantom F4-E landing gear drawings, and a ducted fan placement and wing rib drawings for the radio control flying model fox's made for the film. The most important drawing of all to me, was a close up of the nose showing the faceted shape of the plane (this is where all models replicas have gone wrong to date) top view, front view, and side view. Then, on separate drawing, there was the side detail elevation of the plane drawn a a smaller scale including all intakes, landing gear and undercarriage. another drawing sheet had the landing gear bay doors with the double panel and detailed inserts. This is stuff that Fox fans drool over if they like details. Four years later in year 2000, I got in contact with someone that knew about a 63" Firefox model that still existed, long story short, was able to get about 40 photos of it. OK now I have all my reference I would ever need. 
I Started back up my cad drawing and proceeded to trace the Fox right off the plans as the shape was exact to what they ended up with for the film. Then I took all my photos and referenced certain points for certain details. This allowed me to transfer all details from the "hero" 63" straight to my drawings, panels, wing brakes, speed brakes, rearward defense pods, tail drone and chute unit, landing gear and under carriage, virtually every detail necessary to model this plane to the likeness of the film "hero." Then with countless hours and a later released DVD version of Firefox, a friend and total Firefox fanatic, Adam and I went back and forth detailing the entire cockpit as per film, calling out common used pieces of equipment, from the F 4 Phantom. I then transferred this information to the CAD drawings for pattern making. This is the plane currently under development should be a real pretty plane replica when finished. I will keep those interested advised of it's progress. I hope to attend my first Wonderfest this year, and will hope to bring a finished plane with me, and perhaps a few other surprises..we'll see. 
Best, 
William


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm interested !!! :wave:


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Howdy,








heres an update pic of the Firefox masters
William


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Very nice !!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Is it available yet ?


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Hi everyone,
Have some update pics finally to show.....she's coming along nicely!(is that a word?)... lot's of details to go yet though..sure hope I can get her done for WonderFest
Enjoy,
William


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Hi all, 
well I just updated the pics at the RPF forums site. 
night before last, I spent removing all the gloss finish off the master. This will ease placement of the panel lines by mechanical pencil. Once it's all lined out I will shoot a coat of clear over the pattern and then begin the labor intensive task of scribing all these panel lines for the tool. Last night I went back and finalized the nose facets sharpening up the edges for this area. It is this area of the plane that is often missed shape and contour wise. anyway on to the hyperlinks 

Enjoy! 
William 

http://www.wackychimp.com/uploads/buck12s.jpg 
http://www.wackychimp.com/uploads/buck14s.jpg 
http://www.wackychimp.com/uploads/buck15s.jpg 
http://www.wackychimp.com/uploads/buck16s.jpg 
http://www.wackychimp.com/uploads/buck21s.jpg 
http://www.wackychimp.com/uploads/buck25s.jpg 
http://www.wackychimp.com/uploads/buck23s.jpg


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Beautiful!


----------



## Orne (Feb 23, 1999)

Well, not to put the lie to anyone's assumptions that there's no such animal, a "decent" and completely revised Rebellion Creations Phase II kit of the MiG-31 (1/32 scale = 23.6" length) will be available June 14, 2005. The original version is no longer available; this kit supercedes it in production:

http://groups.msn.com/InfinityReach/rebellioncreations.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=743

More photos of the pre-production prototype kit buildup in mid-paint, and parts-breakdown:

http://groups.msn.com/InfinityReach/maydaymig31.msnw?Page=1

http://groups.msn.com/InfinityReach/maydaymig31.msnw?Page=2

http://groups.msn.com/InfinityReach/maydaymig31.msnw?Page=3

Note side-by-side comparison shots of the MiG kit alongside a Revell 1/32 scale F-15C Eagle. Photos of detail parts will be posted soon.

Phase II F-62C Valkyrie II kit options are being tooled as of this date.


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

good to hear, i have your older kit. cool that you have a pilot figure as well
I've been extremely busy as well on the 1/32 scale Firefox studio version
yep 1/32 scale translates to exaclty 23.625 inches long, not sure how you arrived at your other scale. That plane is huge almost 27 1/2" long, if i recall.

Anyhoo here are the pilot sculpts i've been waiting for to arrive. one is the poster pose and the other a seated Gant pilot. My friend Masao sculpted these for me and I think he did a heck of a job!

http://www.wackychimp.com/uploads/DSCN6343.jpg
http://www.wackychimp.com/uploads/DSCN6341.jpg
http://www.wackychimp.com/uploads/DSCN6392.jpg


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey there !
Is the Firefox & pilot ready for selling ? :thumbsup:


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

not yet still have to finish end cap surround for nozzels and scribe the plane, and finish up the details, but she's getting there, not too much longer, started vacation so will get alot done in next few days


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Cool !  
Looking forward to it.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Wow, this is really awesome!


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

how about vacuforming like this


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Botany Bay!?! Oh NOOOO!!!

We've got to get out of here, NOW! Damn!


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

lol i use this as an example of female pulls silly! notice it's not built, never will be

William


----------



## Orne (Feb 23, 1999)

Found a new way to vacform over male molds, the panel detail looks the same as most of the new well-done styrene kits.


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

really what about the thickness of the styrene you use to vac the plug ???
this is neat...... do tell
William


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Howdy,
Small update!
Here are the exhaust nozzle surround pattern masters for the Firefox, glaze puttied and smoothed these since the pics, and I just molded them last night. Final resin castings will be made, fine tuned, and final details added before permanently attaching to the fuselage of the plane masters.
William

http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=503731


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

here's a small update
These are the master patterns for the exhaust nozzel surrounds that the cast nozzels will drop into. These will glue right to the back of the master pattern and be molded in on the final tooling..
Enjoy da pics!
William
http://www.wackychimp.com/uploads/suround1.jpg
http://www.wackychimp.com/uploads/suround6.jpg
http://www.wackychimp.com/uploads/suround11.jpg
http://www.wackychimp.com/uploads/suround12.jpg


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

*New Firefox pics ---- pics intense!*

Howdy,
I had no idea I hadn't posted here a so long...been pretty busy actually as you'll see by all these new pics of progress. As some of you may already know, I wasn't happy with the sharpness or certain details and contours of the fuselage and nose facets.....so.... I rescratched em, now i'm totally happy with it. also redid the wing fences and vertical stabilizers, defense pods,drone/chute unit, as well as the angle of the wing tips. did a alot of detailing to the plane fuselage itself, but still have the main panels to scribe...on to the pics....this will catch everyone up to where I am now on the project..enjoy the pics
Best, William

http://i1.tinypic.com/x5uw0m.jpg
http://i1.tinypic.com/x5uxwj.jpg
http://i1.tinypic.com/x5uzcz.jpg
http://i3.tinypic.com/x5v58h.jpg
http://i1.tinypic.com/sgmomf.jpg
http://i1.tinypic.com/sgmqmh.jpg
http://i1.tinypic.com/sgmquq.jpg
http://i1.tinypic.com/sgmrm8.jpg
http://i2.tinypic.com/sm4zue.jpg
http://i2.tinypic.com/sm500l.jpg
http://i2.tinypic.com/sm52rl.jpg
http://i2.tinypic.com/sm52cg.jpg
http://i2.tinypic.com/sm50r5.jpg
http://i2.tinypic.com/swrbee.jpg
http://i2.tinypic.com/swrc5h.jpg
http://i1.tinypic.com/v41lvn.jpg
http://i2.tinypic.com/x5v4vk.jpg
http://i5.tinypic.com/1531k6t.jpg
http://i1.tinypic.com/xky5hj.jpg
http://i2.tinypic.com/xky7a9.jpg
http://i1.tinypic.com/xkyc01.jpg
http://i2.tinypic.com/xkya8x.jpg
http://i2.tinypic.com/xms65u.jpg
http://i4.tinypic.com/10eiqvb.jpg
http://i4.tinypic.com/10eiu01.jpg
http://i3.tinypic.com/15x0pic.jpg
http://i4.tinypic.com/15x1hfp.jpg
http://i5.tinypic.com/15x1i8o.jpg
http://i3.tinypic.com/15x1im9.jpg
http://i4.tinypic.com/15x1kbl.jpg


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Love that lil' suited Clint Eastwood pilot figure!


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

1/32 scale Firefox replica Interest! This list is in no particular order, mind you. I'm just gauging interest at this time. thank you for looking!
Best,
Will
ps. this list was combined from two other discussion boards where i started the intrerest thread.


1. Falcondesigns-Alexander
2. mbmcfarland-Mike
3. BrianM-Brian M
4. KarlBud420-Bruce
5. JediG60racer-Brendan
6. tardis55-Mark
7.kevoris-Bill
8.LZeitgeist-Smile lol?? -2
9.szarchie-Archie
10.Darth Clayton-Jeff
11.GELForever-Martin
12.Jon Kunatz 
13.Silvascoob-? 
14.Blappy-David Guertin 
15.Greatmoose-? 
16.JMChladek-Jay 
17.goose814-Gus Semertsidis 
18.Darth Homer-? 
19.Bar-? 
20.Hed-? 
21.coloradoraider-? 
22.FIRESPRAY-? 
23.MiG31-Adam


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2001)

*Add Me to that List, William*

Tom Seiler


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

That looks fantastic, William! I'm almost tempted to get one myself, but it's the wrong scale for me. Now, if it were 1/72 scale.... 

Hope these do well for you!


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

1/32 scale Firefox replica Interest! This list is in no particular order, mind you. I'm just gauging interest at this time. thank you for looking!
Best,
Will
ps. this list was combined from two other discussion boards where i started the intrerest thread.


1. Falcondesigns-Alexander
2. mbmcfarland-Mike
3. BrianM-Brian M
4. KarlBud420-Bruce
5. JediG60racer-Brendan
6. tardis55-Mark
7.kevoris-Bill
8.LZeitgeist-Smile lol?? -2
9.szarchie-Archie
10.Darth Clayton-Jeff
11.GELForever-Martin
12.Jon Kunatz 
13.Silvascoob-? 
14.Blappy-David Guertin 
15.Greatmoose-? 
16.JMChladek-Jay 
17.goose814-Gus Semertsidis 
18.Darth Homer-? 
19.Bar-? 
20.Hed-? 
21.coloradoraider-? 
22.FIRESPRAY-? 
23.MiG31-Adam
24. servo1-Tom Seiler


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Thank You Griff.I hope anyone that wants a more accurate model of this plane has the oppurtunity to own one...
Best,
Will


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Oh, I'd love to get my hands on one. However, it's a matter of practicality for me. I just don't have the storage nor display space for anything larger than 1/72 scale aircraft/auxiliaries. It's also why I model almost excusively in 1/2500 scale or no larger than 1/1000, tho I still have some of my old 1/537 Trek.


----------



## Flux Chiller (May 2, 2005)

John P said:


> Once I finish my Trumpeter F-105, I won't have shelf space for anything else that big!


yep, I'm with John. My 1/24 Trumpeter Spitfire is a big old boy too.

Great kits, we should hang our heads that we have to let the Chinese show us how to tool these things up properly.


----------



## wileyx (Oct 16, 2002)

I am interested in getting my grubby paws on one of these if it were to be produced. I prefer the 1/32 scale, but would accept either version.


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Wileyx,
I've long decided to go with the 1/32 scale version of the plane as this will allow super detailing. this is the master patterns you see here...thanks for your interest in the plane. Consider yourself added.........And those with question marks next to screen name, I'm looking for actual names please
Thanks!

1/32 scale Firefox replica Interest! This list is in no particular order, mind you. I'm just gauging interest at this time. thank you for looking!
Best,
Will
ps. this list was combined from two other discussion boards where i started the intrerest thread.


1. Falcondesigns-Alexander
2. mbmcfarland-Mike
3. BrianM-Brian M
4. KarlBud420-Bruce
5. JediG60racer-Brendan
6. tardis55-Mark
7.kevoris-Bill
8.LZeitgeist-Smile lol?? -2
9.szarchie-Archie
10.Darth Clayton-Jeff
11.GELForever-Martin
12.Jon Kunatz 
13.Silvascoob-? 
14.Blappy-David Guertin 
15.Greatmoose-? 
16.JMChladek-Jay 
17.goose814-Gus Semertsidis 
18.Darth Homer-? 
19.Bar-? 
20.Hed-? 
21.coloradoraider-? 
22.FIRESPRAY-? 
23.MiG31-Adam
24. servo1-Tom Seiler
25. wileyx


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Howdy,
well I just received a screen used 63"Firefox Wing tip, it even has specs and rips from the explosive charge set to the plane at the end of the film, the second Firefox,Col Voskovs plane. I'd say considering the material it's made from, carbon fiber with a urethane foam core, it has stayed in remarkable shape since 1982. I think fans will find it interesting to see the actual color of the plane. It is a very dark grayish blue, kin of hard to describe. I do recall a scene of the film where Mitchell Gant throws the toggle in a wierd pattern in order to avoid an incoming missle from the second Firefox, flipping the plane endover end. In this scene, the Firefox appears to be a silvery, bluish chrome, metal looking aircraft. This is a popular color desciption used when describing the plane from the film. I've recreated this bluish chrome color simply by taking a pic outside in the sunlight. It is actually the many layers of semi-gloss clear coat that is reflecting giving this unique look. These other photos show the wing tip in relation to my hand and keyboard.
I took the wing tip to the local paint pro shop and had them carefully scan it for color matches. They came up with three, though there is a lighter fourth on the bottom you may notice. with this new knowledge, I'll make the painting guide to match the 63" filming miniature photos I have, so that anyone can replicate it if they wish, including paint codes. With these paint codes it will look very dark gray,almost black, but with a slight unique blue hue to the gray just like the film model. In the mean time, enjoy the pics!
Sincerely
Will


http://i12.tinypic.com/35898xu.jpg
http://i11.tinypic.com/2yjucyt.jpg
http://i12.tinypic.com/4gzc1ly.jpg
http://i12.tinypic.com/4e001vq.jpg
http://i11.tinypic.com/2w3vpxx.jpg
http://i12.tinypic.com/47wfsdk.jpg
http://i11.tinypic.com/3y43l3a.jpg
http://i11.tinypic.com/2jb4n6a.jpg
http://i11.tinypic.com/2wcmiya.jpg


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

To all, 
I finally got a chance to do a tiny bit on the Firefox..worked up the nerve and worked on the instrument panel master, so far being all brass. Thanks again to John F. of MMI for the P.E work. 
Best, 
Will 

http://i13.tinypic.com/2zoetf4.jpg


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

holy cow! been a long time ...ohh boy well better late then never, I'll be updateing the pics and information on progress over the next few days..... alot has happened in my life, the biggest being my dad passed away this past April, so I'm a bit depressed. modeling has helped a bit though. anyway i'm gonna update this thread shortly. Sorry for the long absense.

Sincerely,
Will


----------



## Fly-n-hi (Jan 12, 2007)

Wb,

You can put me on your list of interested people if you still wanna know who's interested.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Great news, William! Can't wait to see her completed.


----------



## rocketeer390 (Feb 2, 2007)

I've been following the progress on this on the RPF. Cool plane, and magnificent modeling. 
What's happening with the ABC-TV Nautilus? Am I the only one who wants one of these?
Keep on modeling. You're what we all aspire too.


----------

